# International driving permit - get in Spain?



## Plondon89 (Dec 13, 2020)

Hey,

I live in Spain on an Irish passport but I have a British driving licence. I'm aware I need to change this for a Spanish licence before January to avoid any issues if I'm stopped.

I can't exchange it yet as you need residency and my residency appointment is not until 13th January (coronavirus delayed). And even after that apparently it takes a few weeks to do the swap.

I was going to get an international driving licence to tide me over. In the UK they are a fiver from the post office but I won't be back to the UK and I can't find any genuine looking ways to get it online.

Does anyone know if you can get one of these from Spain or even in Spain? And do you think police will make a habit of pulling British looking peoplemover to check anyway next year?

Thanks in advance.

Patrick


----------



## incatalunya (Nov 16, 2020)

Phone the DGT on 060 to register your intention to change your British licence. If you do this before 25 December you won´t need to take a Spanish driving test.
You still have to make an appointment....but it can be in the New Year as long as you have registered your INTENTION to change by calling 060


----------



## incatalunya (Nov 16, 2020)

You can´t get the IDP online but you CAN get someone to do it for you in the UK as long as they have the right documents.
I´m not sure that an IDP is of any use to you in Spain though.


----------



## Plondon89 (Dec 13, 2020)

incatalunya said:


> Phone the DGT on 060 to register your intention to change your British licence. If you do this before 25 December you won´t need to take a Spanish driving test.
> You still have to make an appointment....but it can be in the New Year as long as you have registered your INTENTION to change by calling 060


Thank you. Good stuff. I will do that.


----------



## incatalunya (Nov 16, 2020)

I have not phoned them myself because I have already changed mine. But from what people are saying you will hear a recorded message, but if you wait till the end you should be able to speak to someone.
Someone else mentioned press option 7 but I don´t know if this is correct.
Also I don´t know how good your Spanish is.
But I can assure you that if you have registered your intention to change your British licence before 25 December you can make an appointment in the new year when you have your residency.
The Spanish authorities are aware of the problems with appointments for residency and driving licences which is why they have done this.


----------



## incatalunya (Nov 16, 2020)

Let me know how you get on. Call them tomorrow. Time is running short.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

incatalunya said:


> I´m not sure that an IDP is of any use to you in Spain though.


Hola 

Yes an IDP is what you need BUT there are two types available in the UK and I can't remember which one it is that you need but "Google is your friend" 

Davexf


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

The 'right documents' include the original of the UK driving licence but even with that I seriously doubt that any post office would entertain an application from a 3rd party.

The IDP for Spain is the 1949 however Spain have said that they will not be enforcing the requirement.

I have seen that published officially but as it was of no interest to me personally (I have a Spanish licence) I didn't make a note of where that was.

It's on the UK gov website.

Driving abroad

As said though, in your situation an IDP is not relevant.


----------



## incatalunya (Nov 16, 2020)

MataMata said:


> The 'right documents' include the original of the UK driving licence but even with that I seriously doubt that any post office would entertain an application from a 3rd party.
> 
> The IDP for Spain is the 1949 however Spain have said that they will not be enforcing the requirement.
> 
> ...


It says on the Post Office website that a third party can get an IDP for someone......and I worked for the Post Office for 34 years......


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Yes an IDP is what you need BUT there are two types available in the UK and I can't remember which one it is that you need but "Google is your friend"
> 
> Davexf


It is very clearly documented (in Spain and UK) that an IDP is not required.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> It is very clearly documented (in Spain and UK) that an IDP is not required.


I understood that British tourists still 'might need an IDP' next year to drive in the EU.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> I understood that British tourists still 'might need an IDP' next year to drive in the EU.


Technically you have always needed one (well until the Uk adopted the Eu style driving licences)
Ive never had one or even ever been asked for one and have driven across the Europe in my own car and company vehicles for the past 25 years. 
Even when you did the border stops, we were never asked for it, just Uk licence and passport and the 'where are you going and whats in the van?' comment.


----------



## Jakeyboy (Feb 27, 2021)

Plondon89 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I live in Spain on an Irish passport but I have a British driving licence. I'm aware I need to change this for a Spanish licence before January to avoid any issues if I'm stopped.
> 
> ...


Hi as an Irish passport holder thinking about living in a holiday home in Spain for 6 months of the year But the internet says you can stay 90 days as a visitor Is it complicated


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

You don't require an IDP to drive in Spain if you are a U.K resident and licence holder, or any other E.U State for that matter


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Unless you have an old paper licence without a photo.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You'd need an IDP in Italy.

Unless they agreed to change this recently. Requirement for IDP and licence conversions aren't EU wide. For example France allows many non EU drivers to convert. Other countries don't.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

NickZ said:


> You'd need an IDP in Italy.
> 
> Unless they agreed to change this recently. Requirement for IDP and licence conversions aren't EU wide. For example France allows many non EU drivers to convert. Other countries don't.


Thats incorrect if you are a U.K resident and hold a U.K photo card driving licence you do not need an IDP in any of the E.U 27 Member states.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

blondebob said:


> Thats incorrect if you are a U.K resident and hold a U.K photo card driving licence you do not need an IDP in any of the E.U 27 Member states.


You are correct, its due to the Uk finally implementing the EU style of licence a few years ago. I think there was something in the WA that stated that the Uk would continue to follow the same requirements as the EU driving licence style. 
You ONLY need an IDP if you still have the paper licence.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Barriej said:


> You are correct, its due to the Uk finally implementing the EU style of licence a few years ago. I think there was something in the WA that stated that the Uk would continue to follow the same requirements as the EU driving licence style.
> You ONLY need an IDP if you still have the paper licence.


During the transition period, people were told for some EU countries, IDP was now compulsory from 2021, with different versions specified for different countries, but in the Brexit negotiation, they managed to reach an agreement so that UK photo licence will continue to be recognised throughout EU for visitors without the need for IDP. Exchanging UK licence for local one for residents is a matter for each EU country.


----------

